# installing in dash CD player



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a 96 Oldsmobile Cutlass Ciera and would like to install a AM/FM Cd player.I want to upgrade the AM/FM cassette thats in there. how hard would this be. So far I got the cd stereo with a ISO DIN mounting and a car stereo wireing connecter for GM cars 88 and up and had my car listed. what else do I need to install the cd player. someone said I needed a car mounting adapter would this one work.

http://www.installer.com/item/display_item.php?it=99-3900


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remember, that's just the mounting kit, you still have to adapt the wiring to the existing speakers and power, unless you're planning on adding new speakers all around.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok went to a auto parts store and got the car stereo installation kit comes with a braket the wires antenna adapter everything needed. fits most popular 2-shaft and DIN style radios. this is the correct part right. said for GM cars and had my car listed. the aftermarket stereo is made my boss anand the numbers are 506ca 40watt 4 channel with iso dun mounting. this is correct and will work correct.like said also got a car stereo wireing connector also it says quickly connects factory wireing to your new stereo


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it sounds like the right stuff. Obviously without seeing it and matching the connectors supplied with the kit with what's in the car, it's impossible to be sure.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well heres the radio http://www.bossaudio.com/main/552

and heres the wiring connector http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Jbx5kB...tab=morephotos&pi=1&i=120701858&display=L#Tab


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

That should be everything. Be sure to follow the directions with the mounting kit very carefully - one thing about GM cars, you can use the same base kit for almost all of them, but there are a lot of little brackets and tabs with that kit that vary pretty widely from one car to the next. You likely won't use anywhere near all the bits and pieces that came with the kit.

The wiring harness should be pretty straightforward - most decks these days use standardized color codes on the wiring, and the harness should match those.


----------

